# الصلاة السهمية



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الصلاة السهمية

سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم و افكاركم فى المسيح يسوع

_ هذه صلاة لربنا يسوع المسيح على مدار اليوم وجدتها فى كتاب (كيف اصلى)

(ص) صباحا (ظ) ظهرا (م) مساءا

الصلاة التوقيت

ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تحرمنى من بركاتك السمائية الدائمة. ص 1

ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من العقاب الابدى. ص 2

ياربى يسوع المسيح اغفر ذنوبى التى عملتها بالقول ا و الفكر او التخيل. ص 3

ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل و النسيان والكسل وعدم الاحساس. ص 4

ياربى يسوع المسيح خلصنى من كل تجربة ولا تتركنى للعدو. ص 5

ياربى يسوع المسيح انر قلبى الذى امتلا ظلمة بالرغبات الشريرة. ص 6

ياربى يسوع المسيح قدسنى بنورك ولا تجعلنى اخطى بطبيعتى البشرية و ارحمنى . ص 7

ياربى يسوع المسيح انظر الى ضعفى وارسل روحك القدوس ليساعدنى و يطهر داخلى. ص 8

ياربى يسوع المسيح اكتب اسم عبدك فى كتاب الحياة و احسبنى مع تلاميذك القديسين. ص 9 

ياربى يسوع المسيح امنحنى سلامك و قودنى لما فيه ارادتك الصالحة . ص 10 

ياربى يسوع المسيح املا قلبى من ندى نعمتك. ص 11

ياربى يسوع المسيح نج نفسى من الطياشة واضبط فكرى و احفظنى فى اسمك. ظ 12

ياربى يسوع المسيح اقبلنى يا سيدى فى ندمى ولا تنسانى . ظ 1 

ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تدخلنى فى تجربة و نجنى. ظ 2

ياربى يسوع المسيح قدس نفسى – اضى فهمى – اذكرنى متى جئت فى ملكوتك. بعد الظهر 3

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطينى افكارا طيبة. بعد الظهر 4

ياربى يسوع المسيح املا عينى دموعا و اجعلنى اتذكر الموت واندم على خطايا. م 5

ياربى يسوع المسيح ساعدنى ان اعترف بافكارى و خطاياى قبل فوات الاوان. م 6

ياربى يسوع المسيح املانى تواضعا و طاعة و روض ارادتى. م 7

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطنى صبرا و احتمالا ومثابرة و وداعة. م 8

ياربى يسوع المسيح اغرس فى الفضائل التى هى اساس مخافتك. م 9

ياربى يسوع المسيح احمينى من الشياطين الاشرار و الانفعالات و كل ما هو غير لائق. م 10 

ياربى يسوع المسيح اصنع معى حسب مسرة مشيئتك و ورثنى ملكوتك م 11

ياربى يسوع المسيح فى يديك استودع روحى فاحفظنى فى اسمك. م 12

منقووووووووووووووول ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع فى قمه الرووووووووووعه 
مرسىىىىىى يا فراشه على الصلاه السهميه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ماااااااااان نورت الموضوع عزيزي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يافراشة على المعلومة العسل دى ربنا يخليكى للمنتدى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي

انتي اللي اديتيني الفكرة :08:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي
> 
> انتي اللي اديتيني الفكرة :08:​



*متقوليش كدة خالص ده انتى ام الافكار كلها يا حبى ربنا معاكى دايما وانشاءالله تفيدك الصلوات دى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يخليكي يا عسل بجد بتكسفيني بزوقك :08:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا عسل بجد بتكسفيني بزوقك :08:​



*ياواااااد يا خجول انت :new6::smil12:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ياواااااد يا خجول انت :new6::smil12:​*​




 :smil12:​


----------



## Gondy maghol (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*امين امين امين
شكرا على هذه الصلاة الرائعة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


> *امين امين امين​*
> 
> *شكرا على هذه الصلاة الرائعة*​


 ميرسي ليك / ليكي​


----------



## القسيس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تحرمنى من بركاتك السمائية الدائمة. ص 1

ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من العقاب الابدى. ص 2

ياربى يسوع المسيح اغفر ذنوبى التى عملتها بالقول ا و الفكر او التخيل. ص 3

ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل و النسيان والكسل وعدم الاحساس. ص 4

ياربى يسوع المسيح خلصنى من كل تجربة ولا تتركنى للعدو. ص 5

ياربى يسوع المسيح انر قلبى الذى امتلا ظلمة بالرغبات الشريرة. ص 6

ياربى يسوع المسيح قدسنى بنورك ولا تجعلنى اخطى بطبيعتى البشرية و ارحمنى . ص 7

ياربى يسوع المسيح انظر الى ضعفى وارسل روحك القدوس ليساعدنى و يطهر داخلى. ص 8

ياربى يسوع المسيح اكتب اسم عبدك فى كتاب الحياة و احسبنى مع تلاميذك القديسين. ص 9 

ياربى يسوع المسيح امنحنى سلامك و قودنى لما فيه ارادتك الصالحة . ص 10 

ياربى يسوع المسيح املا قلبى من ندى نعمتك. ص 11

ياربى يسوع المسيح نج نفسى من الطياشة واضبط فكرى و احفظنى فى اسمك. ظ 12

ياربى يسوع المسيح اقبلنى يا سيدى فى ندمى ولا تنسانى . ظ 1 

ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تدخلنى فى تجربة و نجنى. ظ 2

ياربى يسوع المسيح قدس نفسى – اضى فهمى – اذكرنى متى جئت فى ملكوتك. بعد الظهر 3

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطينى افكارا طيبة. بعد الظهر 4

ياربى يسوع المسيح املا عينى دموعا و اجعلنى اتذكر الموت واندم على خطايا. م 5

ياربى يسوع المسيح ساعدنى ان اعترف بافكارى و خطاياى قبل فوات الاوان. م 6

ياربى يسوع المسيح املانى تواضعا و طاعة و روض ارادتى. م 7

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطنى صبرا و احتمالا ومثابرة و وداعة. م 8

ياربى يسوع المسيح اغرس فى الفضائل التى هى اساس مخافتك. م 9

ياربى يسوع المسيح احمينى من الشياطين الاشرار و الانفعالات و كل ما هو غير لائق. م 10 

ياربى يسوع المسيح اصنع معى حسب مسرة مشيئتك و ورثنى ملكوتك م 11

ياربى يسوع المسيح فى يديك استودع روحى فاحفظنى فى اسمك. م 12​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

نورت الموضوع اخي المبارك ابانوب ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> نورت الموضوع اخي المبارك ابانوب ​



اسف انا معنديش ذوق مكتبتش حتى كلمه شكر لتعبك
ربنا يبارك ايامك وشكرا جدا جدا  فرى قود على تعبك
وربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مافيش داعي للاسف انا مجاش قي بالي خالص الشكر 

انا فرحت ان الصلاة عجبتك و كتبتها تاني 

بامانة هو دا اللي يهمني ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تحرمنى من بركاتك السمائية الدائمة.
ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من العقاب الابدى.
ياربى يسوع المسيح اغفر ذنوبى التى عملتها بالقول ا و الفكر او التخيل
ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل و النسيان والكسل وعدم الاحساس.
ياربى يسوع المسيح خلصنى من كل تجربة ولا تتركنى للعدو.
ياربى يسوع المسيح انر قلبى الذى امتلا ظلمة بالرغبات الشريرة. ياربى يسوع المسيح قدسنى بنورك ولا تجعلنى اخطى بطبيعتى البشرية و ارحمنى . ياربى يسوع المسيح انظر الى ضعفى وارسل روحك القدوس ليساعدنى و يطهر داخلى. ياربى يسوع المسيح اكتب اسم عبدك فى كتاب الحياة و احسبنى مع تلاميذك القديسين. ياربى يسوع المسيح امنحنى سلامك و قودنى لما فيه ارادتك الصالحة . 
ياربى يسوع المسيح املا قلبى من ندى نعمتك. 

ياربى يسوع المسيح نج نفسى من الطياشة واضبط فكرى و احفظنى فى اسمك. 
ياربى يسوع المسيح اقبلنى يا سيدى فى ندمى ولا تنسانى ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تدخلنى فى تجربة و نجنى. ياربى يسوع المسيح قدس نفسى – اضى فهمى – اذكرنى متى جئت فى ملكوتك. بعد الظهر 

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطينى افكارا طيبة. بعد الظهر 

ياربى يسوع المسيح املا عينى دموعا و اجعلنى اتذكر الموت واندم على خطايا. ياربى يسوع المسيح ساعدنى ان اعترف بافكارى و خطاياى قبل فوات الاوان.

ياربى يسوع المسيح املانى تواضعا و طاعة و روض ارادتى

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطنى صبرا و احتمالا ومثابرة و وداعة.

ياربى يسوع المسيح اغرس فى الفضائل التى هى اساس مخافتك. ياربى يسوع المسيح احمينى من الشياطين الاشرار و الانفعالات و كل ما هو غير لائق.

ياربى يسوع المسيح اصنع معى حسب مسرة مشيئتك و ورثنى ملكوتك 

ياربى يسوع المسيح فى يديك استودع روحى فاحفظنى فى اسمك.
امين ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تحرمنى من بركاتك السمائية الدائمة.
> 
> ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من العقاب الابدى.
> ياربى يسوع المسيح اغفر ذنوبى التى عملتها بالقول ا و الفكر او التخيل
> ...


 
يسوع يبارك حياتك وحياة اسرتك ويملائها سلام ونعمة

:smi106:​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 نوفمبر 2008)

آمين

ثم

آمين

صلاة مقبولة للجميع

ميرسي فراشة ربنا معاكي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مورا حبيبتي​


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تحرمنى من بركاتك السمائية الدائمة.

ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من العقاب الابدى.
ياربى يسوع المسيح اغفر ذنوبى التى عملتها بالقول ا و الفكر او التخيل
ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل و النسيان والكسل وعدم الاحساس.
ياربى يسوع المسيح خلصنى من كل تجربة ولا تتركنى للعدو.
ياربى يسوع المسيح انر قلبى الذى امتلا ظلمة بالرغبات الشريرة. ياربى يسوع المسيح قدسنى بنورك ولا تجعلنى اخطى بطبيعتى البشرية و ارحمنى . ياربى يسوع المسيح انظر الى ضعفى وارسل روحك القدوس ليساعدنى و يطهر داخلى. ياربى يسوع المسيح اكتب اسم عبدك فى كتاب الحياة و احسبنى مع تلاميذك القديسين. ياربى يسوع المسيح امنحنى سلامك و قودنى لما فيه ارادتك الصالحة . 
ياربى يسوع المسيح املا قلبى من ندى نعمتك. 


ياربى يسوع المسيح نج نفسى من الطياشة واضبط فكرى و احفظنى فى اسمك. 
ياربى يسوع المسيح اقبلنى يا سيدى فى ندمى ولا تنسانى ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تدخلنى فى تجربة و نجنى. ياربى يسوع المسيح قدس نفسى – اضى فهمى – اذكرنى متى جئت فى ملكوتك. بعد الظهر 


ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطينى افكارا طيبة. بعد الظهر 


ياربى يسوع المسيح املا عينى دموعا و اجعلنى اتذكر الموت واندم على خطايا. ياربى يسوع المسيح ساعدنى ان اعترف بافكارى و خطاياى قبل فوات الاوان.


ياربى يسوع المسيح املانى تواضعا و طاعة و روض ارادتى


ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطنى صبرا و احتمالا ومثابرة و وداعة.


ياربى يسوع المسيح اغرس فى الفضائل التى هى اساس مخافتك. ياربى يسوع المسيح احمينى من الشياطين الاشرار و الانفعالات و كل ما هو غير لائق.


ياربى يسوع المسيح اصنع معى حسب مسرة مشيئتك و ورثنى ملكوتك 


ياربى يسوع المسيح فى يديك استودع روحى فاحفظنى فى اسمك.

امين   
 امين
امين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

:36_22_26:





فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الصلاة السهمية
> 
> سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم و افكاركم فى المسيح يسوع
> 
> ...



*
أاااااااااااااااااااااامين

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين

مشكورة أختى فراشة على هذه الصلاة السهمية

الرب يباركك




مارثا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> :36_22_26:
> 
> 
> *أاااااااااااااااااااااامين*​
> ...


 
ميرسي يا مارثا حبيبتي نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## باهر عزت (9 نوفمبر 2008)

a
شكرا علي الصلاة الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص خالص يا باهر

نورت الموضوع اخي​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الرائعة 
سلام المسيح معكي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ومعاكي حبيبتي بنوتة 

​


----------

